# crss.exe



## harlestone (Aug 25, 2004)

i have just completed a fresh install of windows xp home. before I connected to the internet for updates I noticed in task manager that crss.exe was running I thought this was a virus and was surprised to see it there, could any of you good people put me straight on this .

thanks harlestone


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Those worms are fast!!

http://www.sophos.com/virusinfo/analyses/w32rbotpx.html


----------



## harlestone (Aug 25, 2004)

thank you cybertech for a reply at least, but could you enlighten me as to how it got on my clean install can this bug manage to dip skip and flip through a low level format or what.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You indicated you had gone on line to do the Microsoft updates. It can happen that quickly!


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

harlestone,

I did a test with two dell computers.

First one did not have have SP2 on or a virus checker. I went to microsoft and Norton's website only and that machine got bugs that quick.

The second machine had a virus checker on it and I went to same sites and did not get any bugs.

Like cybertech said it can happen that quickly.


----------



## harlestone (Aug 25, 2004)

Cybertech 
No I checked Before I went on line and it was there plain as day light this is what I done I used the maxtor diagnostic tool downloaded from their website
to low level format the disc then when the windows disc asked me to format drive I okayed the ntfs quick option as I wished to save time, then once installation was complete I checked task manager and there it was.it sure surprised me.


----------



## harlestone (Aug 25, 2004)

mjack547
thanks but like I said to cybertech I did not go online.what gives


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

The mistake may have been the quick format.


----------



## harlestone (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks for the replies I thought it could of been contaminated cmos or even hiding in a usb force feedback device which I mistakenly left plugged in to the pc while i gave it the fresh install that may souind stupid but I do not know what to think, I guess I shall have to do it one more time at least.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

OK let us know how things go.


----------



## harlestone (Aug 25, 2004)

well since yesterday | have again reformatted the disk, it was still there so it must be in the motherboard which causes me to raise an eyebrow as this problem I am having is on a Gigabyte Dual Bios Board GA-7 DXR+ which has a utility to flash bios from windows, it just sounds like a massive flaw in its attempt to be user friendly. I mean your bios could be attacked easier with this type of facility well i updated the bios but am not happy with this install if crss is still present. I shall do another clean install and load bios from a floppy before I start but cannot be bothered at present as crss takes a couple of weeks to brake down my system at present and I am going to enjoy the weekend before I go through another reformat.
thanks
I shall let you know what happens eventually.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

OK :up:


----------

